# Melamine Glue



## kidsheart (Oct 30, 2009)

Just wondering what is the best glue to use for glueing melamine. it has to be able to solidly bond both the particle board and laminated faces. there are a few products that claim to do it. ive read the best are roo glue and titebond, but couldnt find either at bunnings (didnt look super hard). any reccomendations from experience???


----------



## dazza74 (Oct 30, 2009)

i build all my enclosures and dont use glue just pre drill holes before screwing together


----------



## j.kcustoms (Oct 30, 2009)

use pva wood glue for glueing raw to raw but for what you want use av-56 bunnings should have it .. be best to nail/biscuit and glue other wise just pre drill and screw as dazza74 suggested


----------



## Greggus (Oct 30, 2009)

I used to be a cabinet maker and there is a difference between normal wood glue and melmemine glue.The melemine glue eats through the surface of the melemine to form a strong bond.I suggest you just go to any local cabinet maker in your area and they should be able to hook you up with the right stuff


----------



## dazza74 (Oct 30, 2009)

most of my enclosures are 4 by 4 by 2 foot and 1 is 6 by 4 by 2 foot and like i said b4 i pre drill then screw and never had a problem


----------



## kensai (Oct 30, 2009)

I use wet area silicon then drill and screw


----------



## ADZz_93 (Oct 30, 2009)

i use pva, along with screws to hold them together, and use silicon to seal it


----------



## kidsheart (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for all the replies. ill definatly pre drill screw it all together. id like to biscuit it but i havent got a biscuit cutter so i might just glue and screw. 
its going to be 6 x 2 x 2. i might try a cabinet makers, thanks!!

i just googled that av-56 and it sounds like that could be the business. might give that a shot i think!!


----------



## rash (Oct 30, 2009)

AV56, you will literally tear the melamine facing off the particle board to get it apart. good stuff.


----------



## webcol (Nov 1, 2009)

In the joints with raw melamine i use a bead of liquid nails, then a bead of silicon.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 1, 2009)

I got melamine glue at Bunnings - just ask them. I also drill and screw, but like to use the glue to strengthen the join. Afterwards I seal all with bathroom sealand or other flexible and waterproof sealant.


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 7, 2009)

rash said:


> AV56, you will literally tear the melamine facing off the particle board to get it apart. good stuff.


 
any idea where i could pick some up for, its the same stuff as "roo glue clear" i believe?
i asked bunnings if they had it, or any glue that works specifically with melamine and all they could manage to scrape us was liquid nails.


----------



## rash (Nov 7, 2009)

just drop into a cabinetmaker or a cabinet supplies dealer. do a search for "NOVER" or "LINCOLN SENTRY". I am pretty sure they both have branches in sydney.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 7, 2009)

Standard wood glue will work fine. I asked My local Mr Ply & Wood what glue i should use and then said a standard PVA style wood glue is fine. It has work for me so far, anyway.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 7, 2009)

Greggus said:


> I used to be a cabinet maker and there is a difference between normal wood glue and melmemine glue.The melemine glue eats through the surface of the melemine to form a strong bond.I suggest you just go to any local cabinet maker in your area and they should be able to hook you up with the right stuff


 A cabinet maker who can't spell Melamine....Ironic!! ha ha


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 7, 2009)

ok ill give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## orientalis (Nov 7, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> Just wondering what is the best glue to use for glueing melamine. it has to be able to solidly bond both the particle board and laminated faces. there are a few products that claim to do it. ive read the best are roo glue and titebond, but couldnt find either at bunnings (didnt look super hard). any reccomendations from experience???


 
The product specifically manufactured for this purpose, is called AV515, if you contact a cabinet maker they should be able to sell you the tube's, if not contact any cabinet maker wholesaler like Lincoln Sentry, etc

Their are other alternatives, but nothing like the right "tool for the right job"

This glue is specifically formulated to bond the cut edge too the face.

It will not dissapoint.

Hope this helps.


----------

